# dens armor



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

has anyone ever worked with dens armor plus? IF so does it finish just like regular rock? I know its a different being made up of fiberglass mesh etc. The reason im even using it is i got a job a hotel where the pool room is falling apart and its only six years old. I have to tear out all of the rock wait for them to call in their own insulation guys and then install new and finish it off.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

plan on a full skim


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok I've never used it but we are putting it in a pool room for a hotel that needs redone has bad ventilation and other issues they need to fix first


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't have to solid skim it... a good painter will make it look fine. The only thing is you generally dondon't want to paper tape it because that defeats the purpose. So you have to mesh tape it or fibafuse


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Don't have to solid skim it... a good painter will make it look fine. The only thing is you generally dondon't want to paper tape it because that defeats the purpose. So you have to mesh tape it or fibafuse



I would skim every inch. Don't trust the painters they are the first ones to throw you under the bus.


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

May as well give it a full skim /level 5 .. The chit has no recess!! 

The stuff is like finishing off ply board !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> May as well give it a full skim /level 5 .. The chit has no recess!!
> 
> The stuff is like finishing off ply board !


Think your thinking of exterior densglass. Densarmor plus does have a recess. At least figure a solid skim into budget... if your painting also you can get away with priming twice and sanding each coat before you put your two coats of shiny paint on.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Don't have to solid skim it... a good painter will make it look fine. The only thing is you generally dondon't want to paper tape it because that defeats the purpose. So you have to mesh tape it or fibafuse


I'm with u there on the paper tape part!
But since I'm just back from my hols I found out that my worker had taped out another house that was ready, And guess what it has a pool and it's been paper taped!
But it's not right I think as it's got normal board on the ceiling and green board on the walls!:blink: Should have been green board everywhere I would have thought!
Oh well to late now but I will be speaking with the site manager about sealing it proper!


----------

